# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  На день города

## Gavrila

Стихотворение было написано и прозвучало в эфире Авторадио-Тула на День города в 2006 году.


Что другу подарить на День Рожденья!

Порой вопрос бывает так не прост!

Вот потому и дарим иногда печенье,

А иногда букет банальных роз!

А если этот друг твой город?

Ему на День Рожденья что подаришь ты?

По возрасту он стар, и в тоже время молод!

Я подскажу – чуть – чуть душевной теплоты!

Поверь, ведь городу не так уж много надо

В обмен на то, что он тебе даёт!

Ты для него желанная награда!

Лишь о тебе он, думая, живёт!

Вы руку свою к сердцу приложите!

Я вас прошу, я вас почти молю!

Хотя бы раз, хотя бы мысленно скажите:

«Мой город, я тебя люблю»!

----------

